# Farm equipment auction, Cissna Park, IL, Nov. 6, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Tractors, machines, misc equipment and 25 anvils. Here is a link:

http://www.rosenboomrealty.com/mauctions.html


----------

